# Love and in love. Is there a difference



## Lonely Husband (Dec 2, 2014)

This was one of the first things my wife told me when she said was leaving. I Googled it to see if there was any significance to this well worn out line. What I basically learned is what I believed. 'In love' matures to 'love'. After 29 years did I get giddy every time I knew I was going to see my wife? When we were out did I keep looking at my watch waiting for this boring event to end just so I could have sex? No. And no. Did I like seeing my wife? Did I like having sex with her? Yes. And yes. But that all consuming desire to spend every waking moment with each other just so we could have sex waned into appreciation of spending time with her. Enjoying 'other things' together. I personally do not believe that the butterflies in the pit of your stomach is sustainable for 30 years. It grows into something much better. (imo) Do I miss that feeling myself? Sure. But I recognize what 'in love' has become.

Am I wrong? Does anybody else believe the 'love you but not in love you with you' line is legitimate?


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

No, it is not sustainable. It can come in ebbs and flows. Doing new exciting things, or going on a date that is well planned out can bring the feelings of anticipation. Mature love is understanding all that. As long as your not neglecting your relationship, and not investing the time and energy into other things. Some people do take for granted, believing that their partner will always be there, only to find out that while all your passion and energy go else where, they have the time to reflect and consider the relationship more. Unlike children, you don't have a biological bond with your mate, so it takes more energy to maintain that bond.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree with your initial statement but after 23 years, my heart still stops when I look at her and she still feels like a schoolgirl when I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

